# Do dogs favor people?



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

My fiancee and I have had Wolf for a little over a month now. I've noticed that Wolf tends to listen to me more, rather then Tom. Wolf also is very watchful and protective of me, and not much at all with Tom hahaha. Wolf will follow my every footstep around the house, if I go to the bathroom he lays out front the door and waits for me, if he is sleeping and I get up he hops up and follows me, and when we go to the dog park to play he will run around with the other dogs but periodically come over to me and lick me real quick then run back out with the other boys hahaha kind of saying "hi" or checking up on me. He's not like that at all with Tom. We both spend the same amount of time with him. I was just wondering if it's normal for a GSD to kind of favor one owner over another?


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Very normal. Dogs tend to gravitate towards one person -- may be their primary caregiver, may be simply a personal preference. You should definitely leave the home and give the guys a chance to hang out. You want the dog to stay comfortable with both of you, though perhaps it will always have a preference. Males have a higher tendency to bond with women and females with men, however, that is certainly not 100% the rule, either.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree, its really common. My dog prefers me over my hubby too. But it wasn't always that way. There was a time that she liked him better. But once we had kids, I think something changed between them. So now she follows me around like a shadow, insists to be in whatever room I'm in, usually ignores him and listens to me... etc. 

I ditto what Cara said. Give them some one on one time to build on their relationship. I know its a big pain in the butt that my DH won't take more interest in Dakota, and its the worst because she picks up on that.

But- that said -enjoy being the favorite! Rub it in his face every now and then. bahaha. JK


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

BTW- forgot to mention that your pup is ADORABLE! Look at that face! OMG.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY!
All my dogs gravitate to my husband....he is like the "Pied Piper" when it comes to canines....I don't know why or how...but ALL dogs tend to attach themselves to my husband...be it training or ownership.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Please remember that even though your pup favors you, it doesn't mean that he likes Tom less. Tom is also a member of the family and Wolf will respect and regard him as such. Tom and Wolf will just have a different type of relationship then you and Wolf do. 

I think as Wolf grows older, and comes into his own, the dynamics might change a bit. He might see Tom as a favored play mate, and enjoy his company more. Men tend to play rougher and Wolf will love that.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Wow what a cutie! Addie prefers me over anyone else in the family only because I do most of the training, rewarding, feeding, etc. She knows that if she has to potty in the middle of the night that I will get right up and take her out. We're BFFs.  But on the other hand, she "plays" with my husband more. She likes to wrestle and be rough with him. So we all have our special times with her.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

haha thanks  he gets ssooooo much attention wherever we go! i'm glad i'm the favorite for now  but i do hope they get closer. i'm going to try to leave them alone more to bond


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

My dog has his own relationship with me and my husband. He listens to both, loves both, has his time with both without preference, but he does differentiate between us. He comes to me for affection and cuddling, and an extra something, and my husband is for rough playing and sleeping next to his feet. I absolutely can't make him play rough with me, he just doesn't buy it


----------

